# Martin Cheetah Problems



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Does the string come off the cam about 3/8" from the end of the string groove?


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

It is 9/16 from string to string groove at top of cam. Poundage is good.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Brace is 7" and ata is 30 1/8.Which is really close to spec.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Checked limbs seen nothing wrong there.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

I used levels to set nocking point. arrow is even with berger holes. Im stumped.


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Fletching contact maybe? What spine arrows are you shooting?


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Using hostage pro rest. dont see any fletching contact.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Using vapor pro 400. Ive tried easton epic 340 no differance


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Paper is not riping left or right just 4.5" high. Never had a bow do this. Bought this bow for $200. Beginning to think i got someonelses problem child.


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

At what distance are you shooting the paper from?


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

8 feet. Arrow is def sticking fletching high in target


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Check the tiller, and double check to make sure the rest hasn't moved and the arrow is sitting at 90 degrees to the string. If that doesn't fix it I'm not sure what else it could be. Pm me if you can't get it corrected.

Edit: Try moving back to 15 or 20 feet and see if it gets better. The arrow will have more time to stabilize itself and it may somewhat correct the poblem.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Moved back to 12 ft. no dif in tear. Tiller was with in 1/32.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

No idler lean? I would try to get the string to about 3/8" from the end of the groove and try moving your nock point up some. Another thing you might check is that the cables are routed thru the ccs correctly.


----------



## mcantu (Dec 2, 2009)

*i aslo had similar problem*

replaced the hostage rest with a whisker bisket as i was getting eratic arrow flight.


----------

